# when to give flax,and how?



## mamabee (Aug 9, 2002)

i have been reading that it is good for babes, and in the superimmunity for kids book the author recomends giving it to infants after they have reached 6 months. so i am wondering how do you give it to babe, and when? like are you supposed to give it before they eat, or after, and since right now we are only bfing, is it ok, or should i wiat till we intro solids..(we already did, but i have stopped completly for now)...oh, and is it different if you give it at morn or night?


----------



## nc mama (Aug 27, 2002)

I started giving my ds ground flaxseed at about 10 months. I just grind it fresh each day and put it in his oatmeal or yogurt. We put it in smoothies and baked goods as well.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

This may be a silly question, but what is the benefit of Flax? TIA.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

I add flax seed oil to all of Janelle's baby food.


----------



## LawnGirl (Oct 8, 2002)

I put some flaxseed oil (teaspoon) in my son's super bab porriage in the mornings. Flaxseed oil has the omega essential fatty acids for brain growth, and there is also good fat in there too (since I dont plan on giving him dairy or meat). Avacado also has lots of these same goodies in there, he eats some avacado every other day. I also put a little brewers yeast in the mornings in his baby porriage. I think it tastes a little strange, but ds loves it!









Jenn


----------



## chicklet (Dec 23, 2002)

I give my 4 1/2 yo flax oil or essential fatty acid blend oil in her applesauce every day, she never knows it's there. It's great for her eczema.
I take a DHA supplement for ds (11mo) and have been taking it since I became pregnant. I think it takes care of the need for EFA's for the first year. He doesn't really eat anything (or enough of anything) to put oil or ground seed in.
I'd love to offer him avacado - thanks for the idea LawnGirl!


----------



## HotMama (Oct 26, 2002)

I give dd ground flax seeds in her oatmeal most mornings. It adds good fat and those omega 3 fatty acids. We do this because she's getting a goat's milk formula (at the breast, through a lact-aid) and it is lower in fat than breastmilk (I'm only producing a small amount) and we want to make sure she gets plenty of fat. She loves her avocados!

We also add DHA to her formula. If you use DHA, be sure it's plant sourced and does not have EFA. EFA is contraindicated for preg, nursing and small children. It retards growth.


----------



## village idiot (Feb 19, 2003)

HotMama,
WHere do you get DHA without EFA and do babes need it if they are getting exclusively BF?


----------



## chicklet (Dec 23, 2002)

Hot Mama - tell me more about EFA. I'm currently taking it for my own eczema and nursing full - time.


----------

